# A Worldwide Depression May Be Coming



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

A Worldwide Depression May Be Coming



> Could it really happen? Let's take a look at a few facts and see if that's possible.
> 
> The world standard today is the dollar. I live close to Panama and they don't use anything but the dollar. No matter where you go in the world, everybody accepts the dollar as payment for every sort of goods imaginable. You cannot do that with all currency, that is to say, travel worldwide and spend another country's currency in stores and other places in a different country other than your own. Here in...


Read more about this article here...


----------

